# Rockville Regatta 2011



## b40Ibis (Apr 27, 2011)

Where is the best place to anchor for the regatta? I don't to be 'in the middle of it all' just close enough, you know what I mean?


----------



## StokedXJ11 (Jul 26, 2011)

to actually be a legitimate spectator and watch the racing your best bet is to just stay out of the way and idle along side the race course with the sailboats... but that could be pretty hectic with all the boat traffic in the narrow channel... and if you insist on wanting to anchor i would distance yourself on either end of the big ass dumb party fleet and anchor close to the edge of the sectioned off area intended for spectator boats. That way you don't have to deal with the huge crowd interfering with you watching the race.


----------

